# My new wheel



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

S&W M29 44 mag Traded a 681-3 S&W and some cash for it.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Perfect for personal defense in the woods.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks great! Do you have a use for it other than shooting for recreation?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Man that's nice!!! I just traded a LCP and cash for a wheel gun myself. Ruger sp101 357 mag.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice wheel, the Tyler-T look great with the white grips.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nice looking 29. What kind of grips are those? I got a few 29s, one old 4" NIB, in mahogany case. Never
shot it because it's not legal deer gun. I shoot the 83/8" 29 & 71/2" Ruger SBH, old model.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 188541
> View attachment 188542
> Very nice looking 29. What kind of grips are those? I got a few 29s, one old 4" NIB, in mahogany case. Never
> shot it because it's not legal deer gun. I shoot the 83/8" 29 & 71/2" Ruger SBH, old model.


Nice looking gun, been looking for a 4 or 6" 29 myself.


----------

